# Honda GC-160 leaking oil from Governor



## Bigfun27 (Jul 21, 2015)

Good evening I just got a Excell XR2600psi washer it was given to me it needed a pump after I replaced the pump and ran it I see oil dripping from the governor shaft I looked up online parts diagrams thinking I could change the seal but to my surprise there isn't a seal I know I am not the only one with this issue what did you guys do to fit it?


----------



## Robert Coats (Nov 10, 2011)

Bigfun27 said:


> Good evening I just got a Excell XR2600psi washer it was given to me it needed a pump after I replaced the pump and ran it I see oil dripping from the governor shaft I looked up online parts diagrams thinking I could change the seal but to my surprise there isn't a seal I know I am not the only one with this issue what did you guys do to fit it?


There is no seal on the governor arm shaft on the Honda GC160. There is a flat washer, but unless the engine has been apart, it should be in place.

If oil is leaking out around the governor shaft, the engine is probably overfilled with oil. 

Make sure when checking the oil level:

1. Engine is on a flat, level surface.
2. Engine has cooled down 30 minutes
3. Oil level should be no higher the the lower threaded area:


----------

